# Ticking at idle



## Kielly32 (Sep 5, 2020)

What you’re more than likely referring to is the valve tick our cruzes are cursed with. Sounds horrible and spooks most new Cruze owners. Open the hood when it’s running, the sound amplifies and is almost embarrassing 😂

edit: guess I should add that’s it’s harmless and actually normal.


----------



## ckn1312 (Apr 16, 2021)

Kielly32 said:


> What you’re more than likely referring to is the valve tick our cruzes are cursed with. Sounds horrible and spooks most new Cruze owners. Open the hood when it’s running, the sound amplifies and is almost embarrassing 😂
> 
> edit: guess I should add that’s it’s harmless and actually normal.


Thank you so much! Is it normal that it doesn't happen all the time?


----------



## Kielly32 (Sep 5, 2020)

ckn1312 said:


> Thank you so much! Is it normal that it doesn't happen all the time?


Ive noticed it quieter on some occasions although usually pretty noticeable.

this video shows it quite well although mines a little quieter 




With that said, I’m not a mechanic and if the ticking noise doesn’t sound like that or there’s an additional ticking noise it doesn’t hurt getting someone to look at it 😁


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Kielly32 said:


> What you’re more than likely referring to is the valve tick our cruzes are cursed with. Sounds horrible and spooks most new Cruze owners. Open the hood when it’s running, the sound amplifies and is almost embarrassing 😂
> 
> edit: guess I should add that’s it’s harmless and actually normal.


I always thought it was the fuel injectors, no?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> I always thought it was the fuel injectors, no?


Yes, in the age of GDI that is the sound of injectors. The high-pressure operation creates more noise to the point where it gives a sound similar to some Diesel clatter/nailing, but it's the injectors firing instead of combustion pressure clattering the pistons in a Diesel engine. I noticed it a lot on my mother's 2014 Hyundai Sonata. When it's parked facing the garage door and started, it creates a noticeable racket of injector noise.


----------



## Kielly32 (Sep 5, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> I always thought it was the fuel injectors, no?


May be! lol. I’m just going off what I was told when I first bought mine.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like you might be describing a noise from the vacuum pump. Does it buzz a little bit at low RPM when cold?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

The engine in that video sounds just fine.

You should see the looks I get when I start up my diesel. I've had people tell me I need to get my car looked at.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BDCCruze said:


> The engine in that video sounds just fine.
> 
> You should see the looks I get when I start up my diesel. I've had people tell me I need to get my car looked at.


The video's a Gen 1. OP has a Gen 2.


----------



## Doworkscotty (Sep 3, 2021)

- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com





2012 cruze eco 1.4. Thoughts on the noise? It sounds like coming from the purge valve area? It looks like it was replaced once. Don't think name brand or it just gave out.


----------

